
[nytlabs] The New York Times Company Research & Development Lab  - jamesbritt
http://nytlabs.com/
======
jamesbritt
I had no idea they _had_ an R&D department, so good on them. Plus they seem to
be doing some cool stuff.

[http://www.creativeapplications.net/processing/cascades-
proc...](http://www.creativeapplications.net/processing/cascades-processing/)

